# trimmed song? (help needed)



## msvadi (Apr 14, 2012)

I have another iTunes related problem. (This time, I think, it's for real.)

I've purchased Glenn Gould "Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II", and it sounds to me that the beginning of one of tracks is trimmed. The problem is with Prelude #10. I uploaded a fragment of the track here (the first 24 seconds): http://dropcanvas.com/tl6fz. I wonder if anyone can confirm the problem?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

First of all, congratulations on your most excellent purchase and welcome to the forum. Yup, it sure sounds like some of it was clipped off and that such a great and playful intro. I was trying to see when exactly your clip comes in but what's the point; it's cut. As you've already bought it, I don't see any problem with sending it to you. PM me if you would like this.


----------



## msvadi (Apr 14, 2012)

Here's an update. iTunes quickly offered me a 1-song credit, and are investigating the issue. Also, iTunes store has an older release of the same recording (I think before remastering), which has undamaged version of Prelude #10. The length of the undamaged track is 2:04, while the track on the remastered album in iTunes is only 2:01. So it looks like 3 seconds were clipped off. I used the credit they gave me to purchase the older version of the prelude. It's not a perfect solution, because there are quite noticeable differences in sound quality between the remastered and older versions, but it will do for now. Hopefully, iTunes will fix the issue with the remastered album soon.


----------



## msvadi (Apr 14, 2012)

Here's another update: I've just received a full refund for the entire album from iTunes. I have to say that their standards for customer care are very impressive. They also said that they will try to fix the issue and I can check the album again in a few weeks.


----------

